# Pearson 32, 303 and 28, Tartan 30



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Looking for a Chesapeake Bay cruiser, two people mostly will be sailing it. 20K ish. There seem to be a lot of Pearson 28,30, 303 and 32 available. Why are there so many and does anybody have any insight into the performance of these boats? The other one that seems to be good in that price range is the Tartan 30. What do you think? Thanks!


----------



## SailorMitch (Nov 18, 2005)

Pearson made a lot of boats in those size ranges -- hundreds for each. For example, when you mention the P-32, do you also mean the P-323? Two different boats but will pop up as 32 footers in a search. Pearson made 4 versions of 28 footers as another example. The P-30 is one of the most popular boats on the bay. In other words, there are a lot for sale because there are a lot of them around.

You also have an eclectic group of boats. The P-30 is more performance oriented although lots of people cruise them. The 303 is almost a pure cruiser -- very roomy but a tad slow. The 323 is probably the heaviest built in the group and is up to some blue water sailing, but also is on the slow side. The Pearson I know the least about is the P-32. Only 113 of them were made according to Dan Pfeiffer's www.pearsoninfo.net. Supposed to be one at my marina but I am not familiar with it.

A friend sails a Tartan 30 and loves it. Tartan makes good, solid boats for the most part. No doubt the usual cast of suspects will chime in with opinions and suggestions for other boats to consider.

Disclaimer -- I've owned 2 Pearsons, currently a P-33-2. So if you want my opinion, buy a Pearson.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

I almost bought a Pearson 28-2 this spring. Good Old Boat had a very favorable review of it, and I liked the set up. This is the last in the line of 28's and doesn't bear much resemblance to the earlier models.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

For couples cruising and fast and responsive sailing in both light and heavy air it's tough to beat the Tartan 30 in that price range. The accomodations are adequate for the period. there are two galley configurations, both have their advantages and disadvantages. We've taken weekend trips with another couple, a bit cramped but certainly tolerable. I don't think you'll find a better sailing boat in this size or price range, Olin Stephens knew what he was doing. Jim L


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

thanks. Tartan definitely inspires confidence. Only possible drawback is many of them sport a gas engine vs. diesel. My bf says that is not neccessarily a drawback. And I like the one gally config much more than the other. I feel like I wouldn't want the gally stretching down the starboard side, I'd rather have the settee. does that matter?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Pearson 36*

Any comments on the Pearson 36 fin keel boats built after 1985? Are they known as a stiff or tender boat? How is the build quality compared to a Beneteau?


----------



## sanctuarysam (Sep 16, 2006)

in my less than humble opinion..pearson makes a much better boat, although beneteaus are..well..uhm..less spartan below..(that's diplomatic i think)..
go with the pearson..they have been making quality boats for a long time..( the pedestal placement in the older 33s is weird, but other than that..) and the keel/cb config can be a bonus depending where you sail.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We have the starboard galley model Tartan 30. For the type of cruising we do it has worked out well. Meal preparation is definitely enhanced. However I think if I had a choice I would go for the rear galley for more versatility. It's easier for 4 to sit at the table and it gives you a good sea berth on either side for long passages. you do however lose a nice quarter berth and some storage under the cockpit. We ended up with the side galley because it was the boat in the best shape for the best price. 
As far as the Atomic 4 engine, i would be more concerned about the condition of it, most of these engines are just about used up unless they've been rebuilt. the fuel tank should be very closely inspected also as the orginal is prone to deterioration. Jim L


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

This just hurts. SOme dealer will spiff this thing up and make gobs on the sale.
http://www.salvagedirect.com/asp/viewitem.asp?itemid=610468&bhcp=1


----------

